# My new Fireeye setup



## bmxracer_2 (Oct 8, 2007)

Ok, not finished, but good enough to ride. I am getting a GL series 2 next week along with some new hayes stoppers. 
Frame: Spitfire
Wheels: Fireeye Excelerant
H/s: King
current fork: Heavy old marzocchi
Brakes: supper old Hayes
Chain: KMC - busted one asap on my test ride! 
Cranks: CMC Cranks II (2 peice)
Stem: Talon 
Gear ratio 2:1 with single speed conversion kit


----------



## el_chupo_ (Nov 15, 2005)

glad to see one built up, saw these in a UK mag a while back. Looks nice


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Your gear is 2:1, what is in the front and what is in the back?


----------



## el_chupo_ (Nov 15, 2005)

18 on the back. front says 36t on it. 36/2=18


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

lol i dont think i've ever seen a king headset on an mz comp before...

nice bike though!


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

damn...those dropouts and adjustor look beefy as hell!

nice bike - looks pretty light too!


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

nice bike

what bars are those, Caliber 75's because im lookin at them to buy??


----------



## bmxracer_2 (Oct 8, 2007)

JBsoxB said:


> lol i dont think i've ever seen a king headset on an mz comp before...
> 
> nice bike though!


Good eye! It was the only forkk I had laying around from my P2. kind of a pos, but untill next week.


----------



## bmxracer_2 (Oct 8, 2007)

bbrz4 said:


> nice bike
> 
> what bars are those, Caliber 75's because im lookin at them to buy??


The bars are Fireeye FE-254. They have a 2 inch rise. The Caliber bars are pretty sweet also. I am putting th 50's on my Griffin. Griffin pics to come soon.


----------



## literocola (Dec 18, 2006)

Nice clean build for sure, looks pretty stellar.

1st upgrade I would do if it were mine would ditch the hayes and get some Avid Juicy 7's.


----------



## dakarider (May 24, 2008)

Nice!, Here's my version:


----------



## *Scott* (Mar 26, 2008)

Heres mine.
Love it too, 6'5" 240lbs and I haven't broken it yet, give it some stick at the skate parks, would buy another......:thumbsup:


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Scott* said:


> Heres mine.
> Love it too, 6'5" 240lbs and I haven't broken it yet, give it some stick at the skate parks, would buy another......:thumbsup:


nice. looks way better without those awful decals. fireeye seems like they have some good ideas but their graphics and name alone look like they came from walmart at best. cool bikes though none the less.


----------



## *Scott* (Mar 26, 2008)

ebfreerider510 said:


> nice. looks way better without those awful decals. fireeye seems like they have some good ideas but their graphics and name alone look like they came from walmart at best. cool bikes though none the less.


I hear ya, I think at my weight and size I may be a good test for any frame, and this little frame is taking plenty of punishment. 
If only Walmart sold bikes like these we wouldn't have to pay over inflated bike prices...


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

that front gusset scares me, its the Azonic Steelheads only twice as bad.


----------



## colourclassic (Jul 6, 2006)

Wow those brakes look so old.


----------



## lifeisgood_skt (Mar 24, 2009)

How much do these bikes weigh? Under 30 pounds? Under 40?

My black Bloodshot frame is in the mail.

Sweet bikes!


----------



## dakarider (May 24, 2008)

Here's my new set up (Sold the Spitfire):


----------

